# I'm new! What do you guys think about my photography page?



## ytms (Mar 14, 2014)

delete


----------



## ronlane (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Emily. You will be likely to get more of a response if you post pictures on here instead of a link to your facebook page. There are a lot of people that will not click through.

I did click on your link and looked at the photos. I am not a fashion or runway photographer, so I am not a good person to comment, but there are a lot of under exposed photos in your collection. The faces are barely visible on some (at least on my monitor).

Stick around, post some photos on here and you will be sure to learn something.


----------



## IceCanAm (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 14, 2014)

Like Ron said, lots of under exposed images, and a lot more out of focus images. Did they have a rule against flash? I know it may look a little better with the available light, but if the choice is under exposed and out of focus, or images shot with flash, flash wins, as you can correct those issues in post.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 14, 2014)

ytms said:


> What do you guys think about my photography page?



Its a Facebook page so its king to look like every other Facebook page.  If you want feedback on a website then get a website not a Facebook page.  If you want feedback on your photos then post the photos here, you will get much more feedback that way.


----------

